# Tips for nice long hair



## JGS

What are some tips to getting and maintaining nice long hair on your Havanese? How often do you bathe your dog? What products do you use? What's your routine? Please share your secrets. 

This is our routine, but it only works up until about 1" of hair, then it starts to get matted in certain spots (armpits, ears, belly) and we have to cut the mats out..
Right now Toby gets combed and brushed every morning. He gets a bath once every 2 or 3 weeks, we use dog shampoo and conditioner, then he air dries. Then after cutting so many out, we take him to get shaved, which I don't like. I'd prefer if his hair was 1-2 inches long.


----------



## Heather's

I understand your frustration with having to shave Toby. My first Havanese was shaved so many times and I never understood what I was doing wrong. When Scout was a puppy I found a great home groomer. She is extremely patient and has taught me what I need to do if I don't want a shaved dog.  One thing that might be causing your problem is air drying. If your dog has a more wavy coat it will mat if not completely dried. Those little mats easily develop where you are finding them. It is also helpful to trim the hair on the abdomen short to prevent matting in that sensitive area. There's so many great shampoos and conditioners out there. We use Pure Paws Silk Basics. Before bathing the groomer uses a slicker and then combs to the skin which takes some time. She shampoos twice. After applying the conditioner she completely combs it through the coat. Sometimes she does a second conditioner with Silk Cream if their coat seemed dry. My two are groomed every 3-4 weeks, although two weeks would be better. I would be lost without my Oscar Frank Universal slicker. I use it daily before combing with the CC butter comb. It's great for working on mats. I use Pure Paws H2O hydrating mist on mats before using the slicker. I try my best to keep my two mat free, but unfortunately those little mats still have a way of appearing.😧


----------



## boomana

I keep both my dogs long, though my boy is not a Havanese, and has a slightly coarser, but easier to deal with coat. Lola has quite the undercoat and looks like a dandelion puff half the time. Her hair is very soft, and wafts up and out. She also has a ribcage like a wine barrel, which adds to the round puff effect. Nevertheless, I love her long hair. I bathe her every week, though sometimes can let it go two weeks. I'm fond of Biogroom shampoos and conditioners, and that's after trying Chris Christensen and Coat Handler, and some others that were recommended here. I do like and use Chris Christensen Just Divine and Silk Spirits daily during and after combing. The Silk Spirits, which is basically an oil, really helps calm Lola's puff down, and I use that if when we're going somewhere public, other than the dog park. Like others here, I swear by the Buttercombs. I use the feet and face one daily as well as the 005. I also have the smaller, wider tooth comb I keep in my purse to get debris out after the park and before getting in the car. I like it so much, I got one for me as I weirdly have hair like Lola's: wavy, fine,and silvering 

I have a metal pin brush I use in the mornings for a quick go over, and then the face and feet comb to fix her face and put her hair in a top knot. I use elastic bands to get it up, then a barrette bow to help fasten. I purchased Picture Perfect, kinda a cream/paste to help with the wisps, but I never seem to remember to use it. At night, I do a quick go over with a wooden pin brush, then comb down to the skin, which Lola doesn't like much. With my boy, who LOVES to be groomed, I do a quick mat check and brush him. He only needs a full combing maybe once a week. I do use a slicker brush, but only on her paws, and to help break up mats, if she gets any.

I agree with Heather about the air drying. Lola has a kinkier wave to her paws and chest, and if the grass is wet, which it often is, she'll get tangled up there pretty easily. I broke down and bought a Kool Pup dryer, which has really helped with quick drying after walking. 

I think the most important thing I've learned, and I think I read it first from Karen, is that clean hair mats less. I had a very easy time with Lola's blowing coat stage, and I attribute this to good luck and weekly bathing. I also notice that if I don't bathe her weekly, it gets really difficult to comb her. Weekly bathing is the big key for me.

Good luck.


----------



## krandall

Yup. I agree, frequent bathing is the BIGGEST secret to easy daily grooming if you want a longer coat. I have three, two in full coat and one in a long puppy cut. I bathe them approximately once a week, though occasionally it goes to 10 day. NO LESS THAN once a week through coat-blowing, though, and if matting is bad, I've done it as often as every 4 days. Some people give up and shave them down at this point, but I was committed to maintaining their beautiful coats.

For Kodi, who has the most mature coat, I use Biogroom SuperWhite or EZ-Groom Crystal White shampoo and Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 conditioner. For the little girls, my go-to shampoo is Pro-line Fair Advantage, which is an all in one conditioning shampoo, so only one rinse is needed. If Panda needs whitening for a show, I use one of Kodi's whitening shampoos.

Then as others have said, it's a matter of DAILY grooming TO THE SKIN with a good comb, not a brush. Once you know you dog's coat well, you will learn whether you can get away with skipping days. I can with all three of mine now, but couldn't when Kodi and Pixel were blowing coat. In fact, Kodi needed to be fully combed out twice a day during that period.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

boomana said:


> Like others here, I swear by the Buttercombs. I use the feet and face one daily as well as the 005.


Does the feet and face buttercomb (#006, I believe) have teeth that are really close together? I have the 005 but find it is too big. I need one where the teath are really close together to get the little bitty mats that she seems to get.

This is great information in this thread. Thank you to all that contributed. I am letting Willow's coat grow out from where it was in the summer. I'll probably won't go full coat but I do like the longer puppy cut look.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Does the feet and face buttercomb (#006, I believe) have teeth that are really close together? I have the 005 but find it is too big. I need one where the teath are really close together to get the little bitty mats that she seems to get.
> 
> This is great information in this thread. Thank you to all that contributed. I am letting Willow's coat grow out from where it was in the summer. I'll probably won't go full coat but I do like the longer puppy cut look.


Yes, the feet and face comb is too fine for Kodi's coat, but I use it all over both Pixel and Panda, once I use a larger comb. Once side of the F&F is perfect for very fine coats. The other side is TOO fine for that... It's like a flea comb. But that side is perfect for getting gunk out of the corners of eyes!


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Does the feet and face buttercomb (#006, I believe) have teeth that are really close together? I have the 005 but find it is too big. I need one where the teath are really close together to get the little bitty mats that she seems to get.
> 
> This is great information in this thread. Thank you to all that contributed. I am letting Willow's coat grow out from where it was in the summer. I'll probably won't go full coat but I do like the longer puppy cut look.


I really like the face & feet comb too!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> Yes, the feet and face comb is too fine for Kodi's coat, but I use it all over both Pixel and Panda, once I use a larger comb. Once side of the F&F is perfect for very fine coats. The other side is TOO fine for that... It's like a flea comb. But that side is perfect for getting gunk out of the corners of eyes!


Thanks Karen. That sounds like just what I need. Wish they weren't so expensive! Another item added to my wish list. Willow has more grooming products than do!


----------



## 31818

Ricky is in a full coat. He gets bathed once a week and brushed out twice a week by a professional groomer, Violet. In addition, Momi brushes him out on a daily basis. Like Karen, we use only a butter comb, not any kind of brush, for his "brush outs." We also give him a quick foot bath and butt bath plus wash his face on a daily basis, all this usually with his own wash cloth. There are number of good shampoos and conditioners out there, you just have to find something that doesn't irritate the skin (and all dogs have different sensitivities) when you bathe them on a weekly basis.

Ricky matted frequently up until about 18 m.o. Now it is pretty easy and a brush out only takes about 10 minutes each day and he rarely has any mats now and those are easily combed out with a bit of patience.

We put Ricky into a 1 inch puppy cut when he was 12 m.o. Never again! We didn't like the look and it took away much of his visual personality. It took about a year to get him back into a full coat. Ricky now has long, straight, silky hair and strangers always stop to remark what a beautiful dog he is.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie was cut down really short at 12 months and that's the last haircut she's had; she's 4.5 yrs old now. It took a little over a year before it looked good and long again. I don't bath her every week as others do, more like every 2-3 weeks. I'm lucky that she has silky fur rather than cottony fur, so she doesn't mat as much as some Havanese do. 

These are the Chris Christensen Buttercombs that I use:
#012 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Fine 
#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse
#006 Face/Feet Buttercomb
#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse

I prefer the #012 and #014 Buttercombs over the #005 because Emmie is petite. I find it's easier to use the smaller (4 1/2") combs instead of the larger (7 1/2") comb on her. These days the #005 is the backup comb I keep in my purse.

I put a top knot in her hair every morning so her head and face gets a nice comb out daily but the rest of her is combed out 2-3 days a week. Again, I'm fortunate that her adult fur is lower maintenance than other Havs.

I use either CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner or CC Pro-Line Fair Advantage shampoo/conditioner (all-in-one) on her, along with Ice on Ice Detangler. After a bath I spritz her with CC Precious Drop before a thorough comb out. And on occasion I use CC Pro-Line Self Rinse Plus in between baths. She also gets foot and butt baths as needed.


----------



## Tom King

I didn't read the rest of the thread, but make sure when you brush him, you brush all the way to the skin. We see more than a few dogs that are matted but the owner still thinks she's brushing a plenty. Do one spot of no more than a brush full, and don't move to the next spot until that spot is brushed out completely down to the skin.


----------



## Raffi'sMom

This is a great thread. I plan on getting the CC combs for myself for Christmas. I'm making due with a cheaper one now but you all rave about them so much I figure it is a good investment since I will need it for years. I consider it a blessing that Raffi has learned to enjoy his time being combed.

Do you all use a grooming spray for daily comb out?


----------



## krandall

Raffi'sMom said:


> This is a great thread. I plan on getting the CC combs for myself for Christmas. I'm making due with a cheaper one now but you all rave about them so much I figure it is a good investment since I will need it for years. I consider it a blessing that Raffi has learned to enjoy his time being combed.
> 
> Do you all use a grooming spray for daily comb out?


You should never comb (or brush) a completely dry coat... ALWAYS mist it. But you don't have to buy anything expensive. You can make a perfectly good grooming spray by using 1 part of whatever conditioner you use to 9 parts water. I go one step farther and use a combination of CC Ice on Ice mixed with my conditioner/water spray. Ice on Ice comes as a concentrate, so i just put a little bit into the bottle of spray I've made up. This is an inexpensive way to do it, and works great, because it's exactly the same product you regularly use on your dog anyway!


----------



## Raffi'sMom

Thanks Karen. I thought Raffi's hair was beginning to look a bit frazzled on the ends. I have a spray I use at bath time.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Today was bath day for Willow. I hate giving her a bath as she seems so upset about it. Not so much the bathing but the drying. She shakes and cries the whole time. It makes me feel so bad.


----------



## Heather's

Scout and Truffles spa day today. Groomer has just arrived. I'm going to know how I have done on the brushing and combing very soon!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Today was bath day for Willow. I hate giving her a bath as she seems so upset about it. Not so much the bathing but the drying. She shakes and cries the whole time. It makes me feel so bad.


That's ONE of the reasons that I have always bathed mine frequently... from the time they were small puppies. I want them to realize this is just part of life as a small fluffy dog... Not a big deal, they don't have to love it, b ut they DO have to put up with it with good grace. They all have learned that.


----------



## Pucks104

I also bathe my dogs at least weekly from when they first come home. I do this as much for teaching them to calmly accept or at least tolerate a grooming routine as I do to have clean sweet smelling puppies. I figure if you seek out a coated breed that needs grooming both the dog and the human need to learn how to incorporate this necessity into their routine.


----------



## KarMar

I use a line brushing technique to ensure I'm combing to the skin. It goes very quickly, and you know you got the whole dog. There are days where I will do Nino one half at a time, letting him run around the house looking like a Harvey Dent dog for an hour or so. One thing you should do is check and make sure your groomer is trimming him to the same length along his body and legs. Hair growin at different lengths can get tangled very easily as they grow into each other.

Like others have said, clean hair mats a whole heck of a lot slower than dirty hair (second-day hair is recommended for hairstyles in humans because dirty hair just holds together, so think of it like that). One thing Nino's breeder told us to do is just slather undiluted conditioner on his problem areas. He gets a nice coating all over, but I deliberately target his armpits, chest, and groin first so that the conditioner is sitting on those areas longer than the others.

We have a spa day at his breeder's house (along with his littermate who is also showing...twill be a fun reunion also with mom, dad, grandma, half sister, full sister, and his Golden Retriever nanny ), so I'll post here if we learn any tricks while there that could help you out.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Karen and Pucks, thank you for the advice. Willow never used to be so traumatized by bathtime. In fact she used to kind of play or snap at the air coming out of the dryer. She's become worse and maybe it's because I've gone longer between bathtime. I will from now on try to get into a weekly, or at least 1-1/2 weeks between baths. I worry that she'll end up afraid of me though! I always give her a treat afterwards. I've tried to do it during, but she won't even look at a treat while I'm drying her.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen and Pucks, thank you for the advice. Willow never used to be so traumatized by bathtime. In fact she used to kind of play or snap at the air coming out of the dryer. She's become worse and maybe it's because I've gone longer between bathtime. I will from now on try to get into a weekly, or at least 1-1/2 weeks between baths. I worry that she'll end up afraid of me though! I always give her a treat afterwards. I've tried to do it during, but she won't even look at a treat while I'm drying her.


Just be matter-of-tact and up-beat about it. Don't get sucked into feeling sorry for her, or you'll make her worry more. She won't be afraid of you!


----------



## MarinaGirl

I would also recommend giving Willow a really great treat that she only gets after grooming, so she has something to look forward to.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

MarinaGirl said:


> I would also recommend giving Willow a really great treat that she only gets after grooming, so she has something to look forward to.


I do give her a treat afterwards, but it's probably not "great enough"! It's just a piece of her ordinary cookies that she gets. I'll have to find something really special.


----------



## Lisa T.

Has anyone tried a product called The Stuff? It's a leave in conditioner/detangler. It comes in a concentrated formula that you have to dilute. Someone recommended this product to me. We decided to grow Rudy's hair out. It's about 3 inches in length now and He's looks so fluffy now. He's 18 months old and we noticed he is matting much less and his hair texture feels so soft and silky. However, we're still having a terrible time with the tear staining. He's been on the Proviable-DC probiotics for about 2 weeks and haven't noticed any change yet. For those of you using the probiotics, when did you start to notice an improvement with the tear stains? Also, love to hear if anyone has tried "The Stuff" conditioner/detangler. I think you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Heather's

Scout and Truffles have been on Proviable-DC since about the second week of September. Scout definitely has no staining on his left eye which was there before. It was wasn't bad, but I noticed it. Truffles is brown so I wouldn't be able to notice a change. I would say it took at least one month to notice an improvement. They were both groomed the first week in Sept and four weeks later. The groomer noticed because the hair around Scout's eyes gets trimmed. We are on the second box of 80 capsules now. I hope you see some improvement in the next few weeks. I would really be interested to know it others using Proviable-DC are also noticing staining improvement. I haven't heard of "The Stuff." 😊


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> For Kodi, who has the most mature coat, I use Biogroom SuperWhite or EZ-Groom Crystal White shampoo and Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 conditioner. For the little girls, my go-to shampoo is Pro-line Fair Advantage, which is an all in one conditioning shampoo, so only one rinse is needed. If Panda needs whitening for a show, I use one of Kodi's whitening shampoos.


Karen, why do you use a different shampoos for Kodi and the girls?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather Glen said:


> Scout and Truffles have been on Proviable-DC since about the second week of September. I would really be interested to know it others using Proviable-DC are also noticing staining improvement.


I "think" I see a difference in Willow's saliva staining. She's been on it since Sept. too. She has staining on her feet and just came back from the groomer. I am seeing more white on her toes now that the feet have been trimmed. I'm pretty certain that her face around her mouth is better too. I hope it's not wishful thinking, but I really do think there is an improvement.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen, why do you use a different shampoos for Kodi and the girls?


He needs a conditioner regularly, and at the time I wrote the post above, neither of the girls did. Now Panda is in the middle of blowing coat, so I've switched to Crystal White an Spectrum 10 conditioner for her too. This conditioner is a little heavy for her, and I wouldn't use it before a show. But she needs it in her coat right now to keep matting down. From what I've seen, what works best on any particular Havanese is highly individual.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> He needs a conditioner regularly, and at the time I wrote the post above, neither of the girls did. Now Panda is in the middle of blowing coat, so I've switched to Crystal White an Spectrum 10 conditioner for her too. This conditioner is a little heavy for her, and I wouldn't use it before a show. But she needs it in her coat right now to keep matting down. From what I've seen, what works best on any particular Havanese is highly individual.


Thanks Karen. I've been meaning to try some new shampoos/conditioners on Willow. She just got back from the groomer and her coat is so soft, fluffy and shiny. I should ask what she uses. I don't know if it's a product that gets her looking so good or just the fact the lady knows how to groom! Willow seems to do a lot of scratching though when she comes back from the groomer so she may be sensitive to something they are using.

I've been using Bio Groom Super White as it's what I had on hand plus I got a bottle from Willow's prior owners when we got her. It's supposed to include a conditioner but she never seems so silky and soft after I bathe her.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen. I've been meaning to try some new shampoos/conditioners on Willow. She just got back from the groomer and her coat is so soft, fluffy and shiny. I should ask what she uses. I don't know if it's a product that gets her looking so good or just the fact the lady knows how to groom! Willow seems to do a lot of scratching though when she comes back from the groomer so she may be sensitive to something they are using.
> 
> I've been using Bio Groom Super White as it's what I had on hand plus I got a bottle from Willow's prior owners when we got her. It's supposed to include a conditioner but she never seems so silky and soft after I bathe her.


I couldn't possibly use Super White on Kodi without also using a conditioner. Biogroom Silk also works very well on his coat, but it is very srrongly scented, and makes me sneeze sometimes. I also think Spectrum 10 ends up being cheaper, because it is VERY concentrated.


----------



## Pucks104

Leo and Rex had been on Proviable-DC since about the 3rd well of September I think. Anyway I posted one picture of Rex's beard as the stain started growing out. I will repost now. I will also post a picture taken this week. After the first posting I trimmed much of the stained beard away. That was in mid to late October. You can see that new growth isn't restaining. I will probably trim the last but if the stain off in a few mire weeks and then leave Rexy's coat alone to regrow. Leo hasn't had tearing, itchy face or tear stains since being on Proviable-DC. He also hasn't had any tummy pains since going on raw at the beginning of June. I switched him from Darwin's frozen raw to Primal Freeze-dried beef at the end of September. I give both the boys only filtered water, Only Natural Pet Dehydrated food nibs - beef or Purebites - beef for treats. They get one Proviable-DC sprinkled on their food each morning. The yeasty ears cleared with the Tri-Otic ointment and right now both pups are healthy and in great condition. My vet says to stay with this regimen for 6 months before re-introducing other proteins or other types of treats. She uses Proviable-DC for stomach issues but was interested in the elimination of the eye and beard staining. She commented that the mixed results from this forum is probably due to the individual dog's microflora. Since Rex and Leo share a household, bones, toys, and water dish their gut microbes are probably similar so it makes some sense that they would respond to this pre-/pro- biotic in a similar way. The stain reduction may also be influenced by their diet and filtered water. I don't think Proviable-DC will harm them and it seems to help with the staining so I will probably continue to give it to them daily.


----------



## krandall

That's a pretty remarkable improvement! 

I'm keeping Panda on it because, as you said, it can't possibly hurt, and it's not very expensive. I keep WANTING to see results like yours. I keep thinking MAYBE it's a little lighter, but I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## Heather's

I'm also pleased with the results and will continue to give a capsule to Scout and Truffles daily. We haven't changed anything here except for giving Proviable-DC.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> That's a pretty remarkable improvement!
> 
> I'm keeping Panda on it because, as you said, it can't possibly hurt, and it's not very expensive. I keep WANTING to see results like yours. I keep thinking MAYBE it's a little lighter, but I'm not convinced yet.


I'm the same way, Karen. But you are saying MAYBE it's lighter, and I am almost CERTAIN that the stains are lighter.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> I couldn't possibly use Super White on Kodi without also using a conditioner.


I thought my Super White contained a conditioner but I just looked at the bottle again and it doesn't mention it. It does say it won't dry out the coat and contains coconut oil. However, I've noticed her coat always seems a little dry and dull after using it.

I'm going to go with the products you recommend. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I thought my Super White contained a conditioner but I just looked at the bottle again and it doesn't mention it. It does say it won't dry out the coat and contains coconut oil. However, I've noticed her coat always seems a little dry and dull after using it.
> 
> I'm going to go with the products you recommend. Thanks for the advice.


I don't think that Super White is any more drying than most good shampoos... And most adult Havanese DO need conditioner as well as shampoo. Remember, they don't have the oils in their hair that many (most) breeds do.

Proline Fair Advantage is the exception in that it has more conditioner in it than most, but even that's not enough for many adult Havanese coats... And it's also not a whitening shampoo, which I really need for both Kodi and Panda or they get pretty dingy. My dogs are NOT sit-on-the-couch dogs!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> I don't think that Super White is any more drying than most good shampoos... And most adult Havanese DO need conditioner as well as shampoo. Remember, they don't have the oils in their hair that many (most) breeds do.


I didn't realize they do not have the oils in their hair. I just assumed that they would oil just like we do. Thank you for the information. It's amazing how much I don't know about the breed!


----------



## Lisa T.

Here's Rudy. We're in the process of growing his hair out and so far he's been on the probiotics (Proviable DC) for about 3 weeks. We use Biogroom shampoo and conditioner and planning to try "The Stuff" leave on conditioner/detangler.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Lisa T. said:


> Here's Rudy. We're in the process of growing his hair out and so far he's been on the probiotics (Proviable DC) for about 3 weeks. We use Biogroom shampoo and conditioner and planning to try "The Stuff" leave on conditioner/detangler.


Rudy is beautiful! I do have some conditioner here. It's Pro Gro. Someone said they used it for a detangler, I believe, so I bought a bottle of it. I haven't really been using it much though and I've never applied a conditioner during the shampoo process, thinking that the shampoo contained one already. I'm changing my ways!


----------



## Heather's

Lisa T. said:


> Here's Rudy. We're in the process of growing his hair out and so far he's been on the probiotics (Proviable DC) for about 3 weeks. We use Biogroom shampoo and conditioner and planning to try "The Stuff" leave on conditioner/detangler.


Rudy is absolutely precious! &#129303; The groomer just left and noticed that Scout no longer has any staining on his left eye. I always thought the staining around his mouth was normal from eating. That is also gone. Hope it continues to help. Now I'm thinking of taking a Probiotic! &#128522;


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather Glen said:


> Rudy is absolutely precious! &#129303; The groomer just left and noticed that Scout no longer has any staining on his left eye. I always thought the staining around his mouth was normal from eating. That is also gone. Hope it continues to help. Now I'm thinking of taking a Probiotic! &#128522;


I've actually been thinking of taking one too! I checked on Amazon and there are a gazillion different brands. If anyone out there knows of a good human probiotic, please let me know!


----------

